# And to think I have been just giving them away, Lol!



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I first saw these on sale at an online store, and was just amazed at the prices, even when they were on sale! I know that many of us here knit or crochet these cloths by the hundreds to give to friends and family.

It is a wonderful story to read about helping women in poverty. We see more and more of this in the knitting/fiber community.

I make the face cloths frequently for friends and family - my dad loves them now, after I got him to finally try one - but after seeing these maybe I am selling myself short, lol! I never realized they were selling for so much money!

http://www.thegrommet.com/wash-cloths-by-toockies


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! Guess that is why our friends and family love them so much! They know they are getting something expensive for free!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Some people have more money than sense, $7/each for a washcloth is ridiculous. Just shows what a catchy name and a good price will sell. What is "organic cotton"? Did someone wave a wand over it?

I guess if you don't know anyone who knits and you are mean and no one will make one for you, you have to buy it!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I first saw these on sale at an online store, and was just amazed at the prices, even when they were on sale! I know that many of us here knit or crochet these cloths by the hundreds to give to friends and family.
> 
> It is a wonderful story to read about helping women in poverty. We see more and more of this in the knitting/fiber community.
> 
> ...


I just noticed your avatar...what a hoot! My first KP laugh of the day.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Boy....I would be a millionaire if I received that kind of money for them


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

If you break it down, their prices come out to:

~$7.00 EACH for the His and Hers washcloths (sold in sets of 2 for $13.95)

$3.33 EACH for the MultiPurpose washcloths (sold in sets of 6 for $19.95)


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I first saw these on sale at an online store, and was just amazed at the prices, even when they were on sale! I know that many of us here knit or crochet these cloths by the hundreds to give to friends and family.
> 
> It is a wonderful story to read about helping women in poverty. We see more and more of this in the knitting/fiber community.
> 
> ...


I might have to change my mind about them. HMMMMM


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

good luck! if you can get that price for a washcloth!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Perhaps we should all get together and advertise our hand knit cloths as "The ONLY cloths knit by Knitting Paradise" The proceeds should keep us in all sorts of organic cotton yarn forever What should we call them? The Paradise Collection? Should we advertise that we are a global community? We need an agent!!


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

My group makes them and then we put them in a baggie with some soap, shampoo, toothpaste or what ever we get and we give them to the V.A. Guess it just shows if your in the right area you can charge a lot for something.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Organic cotton - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_cotton

The price doesn't seem that bad if someone in another country is knitting them, shipping here, and marketing. The cloths advertised in this country as 'spa cloths' are more expensive and people buy them as gifts.

http://www.amazon.com/SpaCloth-Deluxe-Clean-Exfoliate-Shower/dp/B0001EQO32

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Spa+cloths&tbm=shop&spd=3941023004665980534

And some for $8.00 - woven in India
http://www.coyuchi.com/organic-cotton-wash-cloth-air-weight.html


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I make them for my loved ones, (just got a request for more face scrubbies) so i don't really care what others charge for them. If they can make some needy women's lives a little better - more power to'em.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

yarnawhile said:


> I make them for my loved ones, (just got a request for more face scrubbies) so i don't really care what others charge for them. If they can make some needy women's lives a little better - more power to'em.


I'm thinking the same. I make them when I am between other projects and just want something to entertain myself. Some I keep, some I give away, but those women in India probably really need the help - I just hope they get some of the money. Broken down, they aren't really that expensive, but when you first look at it, it looks like they are $13.95 for one cloth. THAT would be expensive.

That site has some very interesting products! Did you look at the Powercube?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Say the word organic and some people will pay anything! Gee, I could make quite a good traveling fund if someone would just pay me that price. Mine are way bigger, have cute scenes as we all make and sell for less than $5, sometimes less than $3!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

As many other KP'ers, I have been giving these away--free-- for years. I love them in the kitchen but now going to have to try using them as wash cloths. I think I would have to think really long and hard before paying $7. for one, no, can't do that. Just continue to use the nice big ones from Costco that end up being 50 cents each.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have made a zillion (give or take a few) of the almost forgotten washcloth out of a linen/cotton mix yarn and they are to die for. Soft and luxurious, and easy to wash and dry


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Cinny60 said:


> My group makes them and then we put them in a baggie with some soap, shampoo, toothpaste or what ever we get and we give them to the V.A. Guess it just shows if your in the right area you can charge a lot for something.


What a fantastic idea! I'm always looking for my next charity project and body wash from the dollar store doesn't cost much. I have a ton of cotton to use up. Thank you soooo much!


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

eh.... I think they are so high because they are related to a cause. Kinda like girl scout cookie prices compared to walmart cookies. I've bought charity items that were much higher, just because they were actually for a cause and the purchased item was not the important thing.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I think that is way too high a price. I sell mine for $3.00 each or 2 for $5.00. At the bazaars where people sell them, I have never seen them for more than that.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I also make them for bathroom use and for charity. It is a good idea to put them in with a bar of soap, toothpaste and toothbrush. I might just start making sets like that for the homeless charity I send them to.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I have had two people request that I make the dishcloths for them, but they would only take them if they could pay me. A friend of my sister said that they sold like hotcakes at the craft fairs and she never could get one. She said the price was $2.50. I made her one for free, but the people who insisted on paying I charged one person $5 for two and the other one $20 for 10. Both insisted on paying. I tried to make the 10 free because they give us so much lovely produce in the summer. We do not garden. My husband says "organic" means fertilized with s--t! A better word is manure. We have plenty of that to share, but the gardeners do not like it because it is full of weed seeds.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

All I can say is WOW !!!! Going to make me some now.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

My sister crochets these by the dozen! Now she can set up a cottage industry!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I just made some with that round design. $13.95!! I could retire!! There are two people I make them for. They always offer to pay, but, I usually say no. I tell them to go to Walmart and buy the yarn (I get the cones of Peaches and Cream) and I will make them all the cloths I get out of it. But, usually I get something from them. Neither of them have gotten the new round ones, but, one lady will be getting two of them on Tuesday.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

;-)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I make what i want and give what i like to my family,to me knitting is for pleasure not gain.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Geez! If I truly thought I could get money like that for them that is all I would be knitting!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! I give them away, too! I made a whole bag full of them for my principal to give away on a trip to China.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow!! :lol:


----------



## Knit Addict (Mar 8, 2015)

Several years ago, while recovering from surgery, I knit dozens of these, bundled them in twos, and put them in a basket. I used them for last minute gifts and offers for visitors...very popular. My basket needs replenishing.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I have made them but do not like them for a dishcloth. I felt they pushed the water around on the counter not absorbed it. Is it just me?


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> Perhaps we should all get together and advertise our hand knit cloths as "The ONLY cloths knit by Knitting Paradise" The proceeds should keep us in all sorts of organic cotton yarn forever What should we call them? The Paradise Collection? Should we advertise that we are a global community? We need an agent!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I belong to a group of seniors who do 4 shows a year at the local mall. These are talented people with a wide range of skills. Most of them figure they get about 25 cents per hours for projects -- counted cross stitch lady figures 5 cents/hr. None are supporting themselves with this work but it gives a bit of spending money. No way could they get anywhere near these prices for anything. I realize that these prices are because it is for a "cause" but keeping seniors happy and useful is also a "cause" in my book.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

They're actually 6 for $19.95, 2 for $13.95. Maybe The Grommet is selling the 6 pack too cheaply..... I'm sure yours are more beautiful and thoughtful, and I would personally rather use one knit by a loved one. And I agree, I wouldn't pay that for them, but 6 for $20 doesn't seem too unreasonable. Two for $14 is a different story.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> I have made them but do not like them for a dishcloth. I felt they pushed the water around on the counter not absorbed it. Is it just me?


Did you use 100% cotton? Synthetics will not be absorbent.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I personally don't think that's outrageous for a lovely, useful hand knitted item. I imagine they are made of high quality cotton or linen yarn, not Sugar and Cream, and many have intricate designs. Add the costs of fiber and time and then any advertising costs, they aren't getting rich.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting this - and YES organic cotton does make a difference. I try not to eat food grown with pesticides and use organic cotton where possible. I figure is the pesticides kill the bugs and pests - what is it doing to our bodies...


jmcret05 said:


> Organic cotton -
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_cotton
> 
> The price doesn't seem that bad if someone in another country is knitting them, shipping here, and marketing. The cloths advertised in this country as 'spa cloths' are more expensive and people buy them as gifts.
> ...


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

I make these things between real projects and give them aways as well.
I can get 2 out of 1 ball of Peaches and Creme, on sale for $1.00 per ball.
Great story about impoverished women.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I wonder how much of the price actually goes to the knitters.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Putting it into some perspective here:

I've seen regular "dishcloths" (very simple, corner to corner, "grandmother's favourite") made from your basic dishcloth cotton (Bernat, ___ and cream, etc.) selling at craft sales for $5. each. Fancy patterns (the round like in the link) up to $7.50. 

From the write up -- two for $14 for "certified organic" cotton sounds more than fair price. And when you figure in the help to someone in a poor country.... I'd pay it, even though I could make my own, just to be supportive!


----------



## DorothyU (Jun 30, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> I first saw these on sale at an online store, and was just amazed at the prices, even when they were on sale! I know that many of us here knit or crochet these cloths by the hundreds to give to friends and family.
> 
> It is a wonderful story to read about helping women in poverty. We see more and more of this in the knitting/fiber community.
> 
> ...


I've seen lots of different patterns, does anyone have one that resembles the ones on the website?


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

GinB said:


> If you break it down, their prices come out to:
> 
> ~$7.00 EACH for the His and Hers washcloths (sold in sets of 2 for $13.95)
> 
> $3.33 EACH for the MultiPurpose washcloths (sold in sets of 6 for $19.95)


Regular washcloths in the store can be upwards of $10 each, or even more depending on which store and quality of the material. Would I pay that much? Never! Not even for a gift!


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow! Like all the ladies here, I have made many, many cloths and have either gave them as gifts or kept them for my own use. I hope these women are seeing a decent percentage for that price but somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, that seems sorta pricey.


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

Since I statred knitting socks few years ago I forgot about those washcloth... I think I'm gonna go on facecloth mission.... I might sell them with my organic vegetables at the farmer market ! :0)


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

you could probably charge just about anything if you claimed it was made in a third world country. i wonder how much if any of these funds 'trickle down' to the actual knitters, and if the are actually sitting in air conditioned cubicles in bombay?


----------



## sewingbox (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you know where I can get a good pattern for these washcloths?


----------



## the knitting nomad (Feb 1, 2015)

Just so you know - when something has the designation "organic" it means something specific and has to be earned, especially in the fiber industry. Simply put it means that the fiber has been grown (either plant or animal) without any chemical additives. No pesticides, no growth hormones, nothing but all natural cultivation and growth practices. It takes much more to be an organic farmer than one who uses chemicals to kill crop invaders. And while some may misuse the term, it does have meaning to many others.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay, friends. Time for a little lesson. These say they are made "under fair trade conditions" but there is no indication that they company is a member of any official fair trade organization, either the World Fair Trade Organization or the Fair Trade Federation. I have no doubt that the women who started this organization are trying to do a good thing, but if they don't belong to either of these two organizations they are not necessarily following the guidelines. Fair trade has some very specific rules....paying the workers 50% of the price up front so they don't have to buy materials with money from their household budgets; paying the rest of the cost when the order is shipped; working in a fashion that is safe for the environment and the workers; working with artisans to help them learn other skills (which can include literacy and business management programs); including artisans in decisions about the products they are making. There is no way to know, without membership in one of the official bodies, if these practices are being followed. I think the cost is fine, if you want to contribute to a social enterprise project, but be aware of the misappropriation of the term "fair trade".


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

DorothyU said:


> I've seen lots of different patterns, does anyone have one that resembles the ones on the website?


The one like a flower, the round one, is readily available. I use a pattern off Ravelry. I think the one I use is called Washcloth (once removed or dressed up). You seriously have to pay attention to it. I wouldn't call it mindless, but, they are very cute.


----------



## Shirley Pelletier (Aug 3, 2012)

I like "The Grommet". Many interesting ideas and products, many of which support small independent producers.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes 


the knitting nomad said:


> Just so you know - when something has the designation "organic" it means something specific and has to be earned, especially in the fiber industry. Simply put it means that the fiber has been grown (either plant or animal) without any chemical additives. No pesticides, no growth hormones, nothing but all natural cultivation and growth practices. It takes much more to be an organic farmer than one who uses chemicals to kill crop invaders. And while some may misuse the term, it does have meaning to many others.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I've got a similar story. I used to knit Teddies for Tragedies, which were then sent away and used by a charity for homeless and/or needy children at home and abroad. A high end mail order catalogue was charging £15 for the same design "knitted in Ceylon". I did often wonder if they were the same ones coming back again.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I think that is outragous... I have sold spa kits, 3 wash clothes, a bar of homemade soap and soap pocket all in a zippered bag and only charged $5. Mostly I just give them away!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I make washcloths. Ihave one by the kitchen sink, and one to wash my face in the bathroom. Perhaps to make them a bit more "nubby" for exfoliating, adding some texture them like ridges or "nubies" (sp) would work. Also, smaller needles to make the cloth denser. I am going to try that soon. Great post ... thanks.


----------



## jabberjaus (Oct 19, 2014)

After reading the posts about the price of dishcloths/facecloths I went to Ravelry for patterns and found this site with the Perfect Once-Ounce dishcloth pattern challenge.
http://perfectdishcloth.blogspot.com/2013/11/free-pattern-11-knitlist-lacy-round.html

I like the round pattern for facecloth even though it might use more yarn.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow! That is one HUGE profit! I have a friend who crochets 2 per package, ties with a pretty ribbon--sells for $5. Of course, giving to family and friends (who, hopefully appreciate (!) the effort....great! However, if one doesn't want to sell....there are charities that can use them as well as be grateful. I have sold my "beanie" hats (knit for $10.00....profits donated to the local animal group I volunteer with. Whatever we make...if it is from the heart...that's what counts.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Some people have more money than sense, $7/each for a washcloth is ridiculous. Just shows what a catchy name and a good price will sell. What is "organic cotton"? Did someone wave a wand over it?
> 
> I guess if you don't know anyone who knits and you are mean and no one will make one for you, you have to buy it!


Dcsmith77-Organic cotton is just what it says. If it is certified organic, no chemical pesticides or fertilizers, processed without chemicals, and if dyed, only natural dyes used. Pretty much the same as organically grown food. Denise


----------



## Dragonothe (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a self taught knitter and found that if I make the pattern into a face/dish cloth, I'm learning better and I have a finished piece.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> I have made them but do not like them for a dishcloth. I felt they pushed the water around on the counter not absorbed it. Is it just me?


Sometimes it takes a few washings to eliminate the sheen I call it, off the cotton. Mine go through the kitchen or bath, scrubbing floors, shop rags and eventually to start fires. I like the thinner stranded cotton if crocheting, knitting I do not care what.


----------



## edyth (Mar 12, 2015)

You sound like the perfect agent !!! Very catchy ideas !!!


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Wash RAGS are what I teach beginning knitters in class. I'll tell them what they sell for and maybe they won't feel like beginners anymore!


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> Organic cotton -
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_cotton
> 
> The price doesn't seem that bad if someone in another country is knitting them, shipping here, and marketing. The cloths advertised in this country as 'spa cloths' are more expensive and people buy them as gifts.
> ...


Thank you for the info.
If you've ever bought organic cotton it's significantly more expensive and although I'm not great at thinking like that I refuse to knock it. At the very least they're trying to think of the environment more then myself. 
Fair trade is also about women in less privileged countries getting fair market value for their work. It's because of the lack of fair trade that all our garment industries have left and are now in foreign locations.
Is it legit don't know it it won't break the bank and actually promotes knitting.


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

What kind of cotton yarn and size needles do you use? Sounds interesting...I've never made any of these...what size etc. Thanks for the info. I'll make a few and see how well they go over!


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Just last week I was given a knitted wash cloth/dish cloth but made of 100% BAMBOO YARN---I love it. It's waaaaaaay nicer than 100% cotton...doesn't sour so quickly. Has anyone here knitted with bamboo yarn?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you give them that much hyp then you can charge that much.


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

Any patterns out there...and needle sizes. What kind of cotton do you use? Thanks...


----------



## TerryGrant (Dec 27, 2014)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Some people have more money than sense, $7/each for a washcloth is ridiculous. Just shows what a catchy name and a good price will sell. What is "organic cotton"? Did someone wave a wand over it?
> 
> I guess if you don't know anyone who knits and you are mean and no one will make one for you, you have to buy it!


That's actually pretty cheap when you break it down. I am estimating that the yarn for one cloth costs at least $1. How long does it take you to knit one? An hour? It would take me longer, but let's say an hour, at minimum wage ,adds another $7.50. Add in a small profit for the maker and already that cloth is worth about $10. Retail markup can be as much as 100%, making the selling price around $20. $7.50 is a very good price for a beautiful, handmade item.


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

No....I have not used Bamboo yarn...tell me more...sounds interesting and we could use it for those dish cloths instead of cotton....is the bamboo an upgrade from 100* cotton. It's always so EXCITING to come up with new knitting projects. Isn't this group so much FUN!!!!!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I used 100% bamboo yarn to make my grand daughters christening set. It is very nice and soft.


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Claire Anita said:


> No....I have not used Bamboo yarn...tell me more...sounds interesting and we could use it for those dish cloths instead of cotton....is the bamboo an upgrade from 100* cotton. It's always so EXCITING to come up with new knitting projects. Isn't this group so much FUN!!!!!


Well, I guess there's not much to add, but up until two weeks ago I had never heard of bamboo yarn!! I do know bamboo makes great FLOORING that is strong and gorgeous (my dh is a builder). But for dishcloths, in my opinion, it is indeed an "upgrade from 100% cotton." It's super soft, absorbent, wrings out clean and dry, and is in every way perfect for the job!


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

What pattern do you have for round ones....are yours knitted? If yes, would you consider sharing the pattern...Thank you... GOD BLESS


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

Does the bamboo come in different weights...or is it all one size? Golly sure sounds interesting! Where do you buy it?


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

Dcsmith77 said:


> What is "organic cotton"? Did someone wave a wand over it?


http://greencotton.wordpress.com/2008/04/21/organic-cotton-vs-conventional-whats-the-difference/


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Some people have more money than sense, $7/each for a washcloth is ridiculous. Just shows what a catchy name and a good price will sell. What is "organic cotton"? Did someone wave a wand over it?
> 
> I guess if you don't know anyone who knits and you are mean and no one will make one for you, you have to buy it!


This company helps impoverished women in third-world countries support themselves and their families.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Some people have more money than sense, $7/each for a washcloth is ridiculous. Just shows what a catchy name and a good price will sell. What is "organic cotton"? Did someone wave a wand over it?
> 
> I guess if you don't know anyone who knits and you are mean and no one will make one for you, you have to buy it!


I have not bought these, however, I have purchased other things made by these women, just to help them out. No, I do not have a lot of money, just a big heart for others.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I first saw these on sale at an online store, and was just amazed at the prices, even when they were on sale! I know that many of us here knit or crochet these cloths by the hundreds to give to friends and family.
> 
> It is a wonderful story to read about helping women in poverty. We see more and more of this in the knitting/fiber community.
> 
> ...


You get 6 of them for 13.95, and it's organic cotton. That is cheap!


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

i am sure that they price one wash cloth for the 13.95 to get customers to buy larger quanities, in order to build the amount they can sale, there fore making more money in the end.

i also know that a lot of companies that make yarn, needles, hooks and other asserories, donate lot of their products to many of these forien groups helping to cut the cost they have and increasing their income.

it is good to know that so many on KP are so generous in helping those in their on neigherborhood so to spesk. please excuse any spelling errors, i admitt i am not a speller, never was. there is no spell check on this site, that i have found anyway.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

vjh, what circular pattern are you using for your washcloths?


----------



## EVK90344 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm with you. they come out to about $2 each. I can't buy the yarn to make them for much less.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

It almost seems like an April Fool's Day joke.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Why organic cotton? what is organic cotton?
I think when there's a tag saying organic on any products, the wealthy and healthy devoured them without a second thought!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

im in the wrong job lol


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Some people have more money than sense, $7/each for a washcloth is ridiculous. Just shows what a catchy name and a good price will sell. What is "organic cotton"? Did someone wave a wand over it?
> 
> I guess if you don't know anyone who knits and you are mean and no one will make one for you, you have to buy it!


A little education for you: organic cotton is grown without all the pesticides and other chemicals. And it is not GMO! The yarn itself is very different than chemically grown cotton. It is much softer and nicer to work with. You can also get organic cotton that is undyed or dyed with organic and/or natural dyes. So even less chemicals. So instead of making negative commentary, it would be good to be open to new information.

That said, I have figured out that my organic cotton hand cloths should go for $15-20.00 to make any money on them at all.

I do question the Fair Trade description and have to wonder how much of the selling price actually goes to the woman who make these items.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

raindancer said:


> I have not bought these, however, I have purchased other things made by these women, just to help them out. No, I do not have a lot of money, just a big heart for others.


Good for you. I try to buy Fair Trade when I can, mainly food products.


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Claire Anita said:


> Does the bamboo come in different weights...or is it all one size? Golly sure sounds interesting! Where do you buy it?


Claire Anita ...I have emailed my friend who gave me the bamboo dish cloth and asked where HER friend (who knitted it) bought the yarn. Will get back to you when I hear from her...


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

I must be living in the dark ages. I have never seen these before. Are they on Ravelry? Would I search from them under face cloth?

I think we all under value our things. Last year when I went to Ireland, I made hats for the folks whose B&B's I stay in. They loved them and just had fits over them. Then later when I was in the shops that sold knit wear, I understood why. They were asking 60 to 80 for a hat, at that time it took $1.41 to equal 1.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> Boy....I would be a millionaire if I received that kind of money for them


me too.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have sold some of the larger ones for $5.00 each, but that was because the cotton cost $4.00 a skein and one dishcloth took almost 1 skein. I like to give them away as gifts.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Nancyn said:


> I have made them but do not like them for a dishcloth. I felt they pushed the water around on the counter not absorbed it. Is it just me?


My husband complains about this, too, although I like them.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Reezy said:


> Just last week I was given a knitted wash cloth/dish cloth but made of 100% BAMBOO YARN---I love it. It's waaaaaaay nicer than 100% cotton...doesn't sour so quickly. Has anyone here knitted with bamboo yarn?


How well does it absorb?


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

I made a hat with bamboo yarn and I HATED it. I was heavy as lead and limp as cooked spegetti. I stuffed it in a drawer and it's still there. I can't think of anything I'd like made out of it. I see bamboo yarn and I give it a wide bearth.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

If I told my family how much they'd have to pay for my
wash/dish cloths according to the price posted on that
site, they'd have a heart attack.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I must admit I don't make many washcloths or dishcloths as they don't sell really well in Australia. My girlfriend made a lot and had a market stall and didn't sell any.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks to KP members a year or so ago, I started knitting face/wash cloths - absolutely love them. 

I got all my patterns - animals, insects, letters etc - through Ravelry. Most are knitted on 4.5mm needles.

As to price - I buy the 100% cotton at my LYS or from Deramores on line - each cloth costs approximately £1.30 plus my time, which depending on pattern takes 2-3 hours. I get three to a 100g ball.

Also I buy cotton for dishclothes - these I now knit on the diagonal - starting with three stitches and increasing at the end of each row till I get to about 57 stitches then decrease at the end of each row. You end up with a square that stays in that shape. These I knit on 5, 5.5 or 6mm needles and I just knit each row. So easy and requires no thought - usually take to my knitting group so I don't have to think about patterns etc. 
The whole concept of such cloths was new to me and I wouldn't go back to buying dishcloths. My family love their wash cloths and all have a couple each. There are some great designs out there. My skills are limited - so these projects are just great for me.
Thanks to KP members again for the idea.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

sdftrace said:


> Thanks to KP members a year or so ago, I started knitting face/wash cloths - absolutely love them.
> 
> I got all my patterns - animals, insects, letters etc - through Ravelry. Most are knitted on 4.5mm needles.
> 
> ...


love your comments, i make lots of wash cloths and give away to family and friends. I make them from 100% cotton which i buy from bendigo woolen mills here in australia. I love doing all different patterns because b4 making washcloths i only used to knit 1 row plain and 1 row purl. Now i am amazed at all the patterns i can do. It is all thanks to other KPers for giving me the confidence to give it a go. Have a lovely day!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I must admit I don't make many washcloths or dishcloths as they don't sell really well in Australia. My girlfriend made a lot and had a market stall and didn't sell any.


Hi Mavis, I make lots of washcloths to give to family and friends who really love them. It is a shame they didnt sell well for your friend. Hope you are well!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My washcloths drew no interest on a craft table but others say they sell like crazy. Of course they charge practically nothing which irks me--our skills are valuable and we should claim that.

Bamboo is nice to knit with but it has no body. It is good for drapey things like summer scarves or in a blend with cotton or other fiber for tops. I don't think it is a good absorber of water so would not use it for a washcloth. Cotton does absorb water well which is why it works so well for wash/dish cloths. The organic cotton is much better.


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

THANKS....I look forward to your info. Isn't this a great "knitting" club...I look for info. first thing in the morning...it's kind of a "coffee club"!  I live by myself so this is like having friends all around me!


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

Reezy writes that she received a bamboo gift and LOVES IT....I guess it's a "to each his own" type of thing. I am willing to try it...hmm...perhaps a combination of double yarn...one bamboo and one cotton...bamboo for softness and cotton to absorb moisture...just thinking out loud. What's everybody thinking? Does bamboo come in only one thickness or is there worsted and a different weight? What do you experienced knitters think?


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

Texasjan....HATS for B&B friends...how nice. What pattern and yarn did you use. Sounds like it might be a "fast" knitting pattern...want to share?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> If I told my family how much they'd have to pay for my
> wash/dish cloths according to the price posted on that
> site, they'd have a heart attack.


Lol, same here! I just thought it was interesting to see that plain white garter stitch cloths were selling for that much money. No fancy stitches, no fancy colors. Put the words "organic" and/or "charity" on the label and watch them sell like crazy.

I am pleased that they can get a good price for their work, I just hope the women who do the actual knitting work are being treated fairly. I see so many products now with that label of "helping the poor native women". It is a great marketing tool, since often people will buy just because they think they are helping put food on the table for a poor family, when they are actually helping the "organizer" buy a new expensive sports car.

Nothing is simple, right?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

sdftrace said:


> Thanks to KP members a year or so ago, I started knitting face/wash cloths - absolutely love them.
> 
> I got all my patterns - animals, insects, letters etc - through Ravelry. Most are knitted on 4.5mm needles.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

Claire Anita said:


> Texasjan....HATS for B&B friends...how nice. What pattern and yarn did you use. Sounds like it might be a "fast" knitting pattern...want to share?


Hi Clair, I make different hats. I started out with a book called Celebrity Slouchy Beanies. I made all three of the ladies hat, but really only like the purple one. I've made it many times. I make one that started out for two of my young nephews, but I liked it so much I make it for everyone now. 
I do a k2 p2 rib for about 5" on US size 6 circular needles. For adults I cast on 96 stitches on last row I increase to 100 stitches. 
Then I switch to US size 8 or 9 circular needles and I k6 p4 and on every sixth row I cable. 
When I get to row 52 I start to decrease. 
I k2 tog k2 k2 tog, then I p2 tog twice,
next row is k the k stitches p the p stitches, 
then next row I k2 tog twice, p2 tog, 
next 2 rows k the k sitches p the p stitches, cut long tail thread it through and draw it up aand work in tail.

I like it for my friend in Ireland because the wind off the Irish Sea and the Atlantic in winter can be really biting. This gives them a double layer over their ears.

I did some really small ones for two of the babes. I did them with white ribbing and the top in red, then I put a white pom-pom on top. I am going to tell them that Santa sent me the yarn and told me to make them hats, and they have to be very good when the wear them, because Santa will know what they are doing.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

GinB said:


> If you break it down, their prices come out to:
> 
> ~$7.00 EACH for the His and Hers washcloths (sold in sets of 2 for $13.95)
> 
> $3.33 EACH for the MultiPurpose washcloths (sold in sets of 6 for $19.95)


that's exactly what I was about to point out ! I really don't think that is so bad.


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

TexasJan....Thanks so much...I will use it often I am sure. I'm assuming you used "worsted yarn"...but since we mustn't assume anything...I'm asking...am I right? I bet the purple one is beautiful...I LOVE purple. Claire


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

I have to "chuckle" when I see soooo many responses to hand-made dishcloths! Until I read all of these messages, I wouldn't have even thought of making a dishcloth...thinking they would not take the beating...but now I'm anxious to make some since it looks like everyone else is enjoying them. :lol:


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

Claire Anita said:


> TexasJan....Thanks so much...I will use it often I am sure. I'm assuming you used "worsted yarn"...but since we mustn't assume anything...I'm asking...am I right? I bet the purple one is beautiful...I LOVE purple. Claire


Hi Again Claire, You are more than welcome. Yes, that is what I use. Are you here in the states. If it has a 4 that's good. I made that purple one out of a white bamboo. That's the one I stuffed away. It came out gigantic. I don't care for yarns that have the 5 or 6, too bulky.

I also make scrubbies that are crocheted out of netting. I must have made 1,000 of them. Everyone I know has one and then they call and say I wore my scurbbie out, I need a new one. I'll be glad to share that patter too it you are interested.


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi again Jan....tell me about the netting scrubbies, they sound interesting...what are they made out of? They obviously must work well if people request them when they wear out!!! The pattern sounds interesting.... As for the Bamboo yarn, does it come in different sizes? One gal on here said she LOVES her bamboo dish-cloth.. 

I ordered some Dishee cotton(worsted size) .yarn today and now I'm waiting on that...I read several of the Reviews on that yarn...and all gave RAVE reviews. ....I ordered it via phone...it may take 4-5weeks  I ordered it from Knit Picks


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

Claire Anita said:


> Hi again Jan....tell me about the netting scrubbies, they sound interesting...what are they made out of? They obviously must work well if people request them when they wear out!!! The pattern sounds interesting.... As for the Bamboo yarn, does it come in different sizes? One gal on here said she LOVES her bamboo dish-cloth..
> 
> I ordered some Dishee cotton(worsted size) .yarn today and now I'm waiting on that...I read several of the Reviews on that yarn...and all gave RAVE reviews. ....I ordered it via phone...it may take 4-5weeks  I ordered it from Knit Picks


Hi Claire, I really don't know that much about the bamboo yarn. I bought it that one time and swore I never make that mistake again, but that's why they make chocolate and vanilla, not everyone likes the same thing.

As for the scrubbies, they are made out of netting. When I was a young girl we wore all the petticoats under our full skirts to make the stand out. They were made of that netting. I usually by two yards of each color I want and then I cut it into 2¼" strips. You tie seven of them together and that makes 1 scrubbie. I can usually get 4 scrubbies out of those two yards.

They will clean an iron skillet and if you use pyrex you can scrub the daylights out of it and it will NOT scratch it. I use to use it just to scrub with, now I use it in place of a dishrag.

Are you in the US? I ask this because crochet stitches in the US are different from European stitches. Like what we call a single crochet, they call it a double.

I must warn you the llittle devils are habit forming. Even when I am knitting something, I have to stop and take a break and crochet a scrubbie.


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

To vjh1530 - Is there a'pattern' for the "his & hers'
TOOCKIES wash cloths (?) - AND. if so, how do I purchase
the pattern ? Thanks - - lkimberly in OHO


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

lkimberly said:


> To vjh1530 - Is there a'pattern' for the "his & hers'
> TOOCKIES wash cloths (?) - AND. if so, how do I purchase
> the pattern ? Thanks - - lkimberly in OHO


If you go to Ravelry and type "washcloth" in the search box, you will literally get thousands of free patterns to choose from. Knitpicks as well has quite a few - they have been doing a series of patterns for them.
Or just Google "free knitted washcloth patterns". My suggestion is to be in a comfortable chair with a cup of tea and lots of time to browse because you will be there for hours looking at them all, Lol!!


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

THANK YOU for your "info" on washcloths. Greatly
appreciated !! lkimberly in OHIO


----------



## betty41 (Jul 19, 2011)

do you make them with the organic cotton or other yarn. I would like to make them but on limited income. so what is the best other yarn to use and what size are the wash clothes.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Nylon Scubbies: I made a few for my sister and she loves them. I think they are a pain to crochet, though. And first you have to cut the net into strips. I suppose I am a spoiled brat that just wants to grab a ball of yarn and start stitching away. Maybe I will dig out that net and see about making some more. . .


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

TexasJan ~ I have made nylon scrubbies, but they were just flat. Then a friend gave me one that she bought at a bazaar, which was in the shape of a doughnut but without the hole. I LOVE that scrubbie, but haven't figured out where she started or where she ended. Do you, or ANYONE, know how to make these?


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

Passionetta said:


> TexasJan ~ I have made nylon scrubbies, but they were just flat. Then a friend gave me one that she bought at a bazaar, which was in the shape of a doughnut but without the hole. I LOVE that scrubbie, but haven't figured out where she started or where she ended. Do you, or ANYONE, know how to make these?


Yes I do. Mine are not flat, they are more like SOS pads only more so.

Scrubbie

Size K crochet hook
2 yards net  cut 2¼ strips

Tie 7 strips of net together  leave about 1 to 2 tail at each knot  roll into a ball.

Chain 4 stitches and join together with slip stitch. Put two single crochets in each stitch for two strips of net. Single crochet in each stitch for 4 strips of net. Single crochet about 10 or 12 stitches on last strip of net and turn inside out. Tuck all tails inside. Slip stitch in every other stitch until hole is almost closed. Pull through and tuck remaining net inside.

Buy the stiffest net.

If you are a quilter and have a rotary cutter and and one of the cutting boards, it makes it much easier and quicker to cut. I fold the netting until it is about 6" wide and with the rotary cutter it slice through it like butter.

I know that in Ireland what we call a single crochet, they call a double, guess that is true with the United Kingdom too. In case any of them see this and want to give it a go.

Fair warning: They are habit forming. Have fun with them.


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

TexasJan ~ Thank you SO Much. I'm going to try your method.


----------



## LUCKY (Oct 23, 2011)

I make a small bag from tulle & crochet a lacy edging around-insert a small cake of soap, pull a crocheted chain to a bow & give as gift. Wonderful in the bath or shower. Tulle is soft on the skin yet with a "feel clean" feeling. Try making one & you will have lot's of friends enjoying them.


----------



## LUCKY (Oct 23, 2011)

I make a small bag from tulle & crochet a lacy edging around-insert a small cake of soap, pull a crocheted chain to a bow & give as gift. Wonderful in the bath or shower. Tulle is soft on the skin yet with a "feel clean" feeling. Try making one & you will have lot's of friends enjoying them.


----------



## TerryGrant (Dec 27, 2014)

I knit a scrubby from strips of stiff netting, following instructions on Very Pink YouTube video. 



It was like knitting with barbed wire! Made my hands very sore. I have to say that scrubby is really great, but I will never make another one!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

For those wanting to make nylon scrubbies, try hyperbolic dishcloth patterns. Google to see what different versions are available. When I make mine I use Emily Ocker's magic circle cast-on. No hole in the center.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

betty41 said:


> do you make them with the organic cotton or other yarn. I would like to make them but on limited income. so what is the best other yarn to use and what size are the wash clothes.


Organic anything is usually a lot more expensive. Unless I am knitting a special gift, I can't see spending a fortune for yarn for something like a wash or dish cloth (rather spend my yarn $$ on yarn that I will wear).
I use regular cotton yarn in whatever yarn weight hits my fancy - from fingering to worsted, although the worsted can be hard on my arthritic hands so I generally stick with thinner weights. Usually Joannes or Michaels has coupons so the different brands of cones are the best value at 40% or 50% off with the coupon. I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby is very nice to work with, too, and they also have coupons. I usually get at least three coordinating colors so that when I only have scraps left I can combine them as stripes or whatever and use them up.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

Passionetta said:


> TexasJan ~ Thank you SO Much. I'm going to try your method.


You are more than welcome. I wish I had your address I'd send you one. I met a lady when I was on vacation in 2000. I had taken some corchet along with me and she asked if I made scrubbies. I said what's a scrubbie. She told me how wonderful they were and that when she got home she would send me the pattern. About a month after I was home, I get a small package in the mail. I knew I hadn't ordered anything. Low and Behold, it was the pattern and a scrubbie, so I would know what it was suppose to look like. I've been making them ever since. In my kitchen I have a big glass old time candy jar and it is full of all different colored scrubbies. In case some one needs one I have a big supply. They are quick to make and I hope you enjoy making them as much as I do. If you want to PM me you address I'll pop one in the mail for you.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

yarnawhile said:


> I make them for my loved ones, (just got a request for more face scrubbies) so i don't really care what others charge for them. If they can make some needy women's lives a little better - more power to'em.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, wow, we don't realise just how valuable the simplest of our knitting can be!


----------

